# Fuel tank cap



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi guys,
I'm looking for a new fuel tank cap for my 68 Le Mans.
Do I need a cap with or without vent ? ( can't see anything at the old cap, see pictures)
My fuel pump did not have a return line.

regards and a happy new year, Peter


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Factory tank was vented so no Vented Cap. 
Is your tank vented? if so then no need for a vented cap.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

How can I see, if tank is vented ?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

68 Tanks were vented at the filler pipe and top upper right near the axle. You should use a non-vented cap.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

It's shown in your '68 service manual.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks a lot !!!!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Is your tank original ????
Some replacement tanks get the newer neck 
That used a different cap because the inside tank neck notches changed so the correct fitting cap does also

scott
I may have an original spare


----------

